# *الدهون والزيوت*



## ابو يوسف (5 يوليو 2009)

تنتمي الدهون والزيوت إلى طائفة كبيرة من المركبات العضوية تسمى الليبيدات يطلق لفظ ليبيدات على أنواع مختلفة من 
المركبات تعتبر في مجموعها أحد مكونات الخلية وتتشابه في خاصية عدم الذوبان في الماء ولكنها تذوب في المذيبات 
العضوية المنخفضة القطبية مثل الايثر والكلوفورم والبنزين 
تصنف الليبيدات وفقا لتركيبها الجزيئي وكذلك نواتج تحللها المائي إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية :​ 
1-الليبيدات البسيطة :
وهي استرات تتحلل مائيا إلى كحولات وحموض دهنية (الحموض الدهنية هي حموض كربوكسيلية إليفاتية ذات 
سلاسل هيدروكربونية طويلة وقد سميت كذلك لأنه يمكن الحصول عليها من التحلل المائي للدهون ) وتقسم إلى 
نوعين تبعا لطبيعة الكحول الداخل في بناء الاستر :​ 
أ‌-الشموع 
ب‌-الدهون والزيوت ​ 

2-الليبيدات المركبة :
هي تلك الاسترات التى تتميأ إلى حموض دهنية وكحولات ومواد أخرى على عكس الليبيدات البسيطة التى تعطي 
عند تميئها حموض دهنية وكحولات فقد وتنقسم اليبيدات المركبة إلى نوعين :​ 
أ‌-فوسفوليبيدات 
ب‌-جليكوليبيدات​ 

3-الليبيدات المشتقة :
هي عبارة عن أنواع مختلفة من المركبات من ناحية التركيب والعمل إلا أنها تجمعها صفة عدم ذوبانها في الماء كما أنها أحد مكونات الخلية وتشمل كل من الستيرويدات مثل الكوليسترول وكذلك الفيتامينات التى تذوب في الدهون مثل فيتامين D3 , K1 وغيرهما .​ 
الدهون والزيوت :​ 
هي عبارة عن استرات حموض دهنية لكحول الجيسرول هذا وقد تكون الحموض الدهنية الداخلة في تكوين هذه الجليسرايدات هي حموض مشبعة أو غير مشبعة ومن الحموض الدهنية الأكثر شيوعا في تركيب الزيوت والدهون هي الحموض التالية :
أ‌-حموض دهنية مشبعة 
ب‌-حموض دهنية غير مشبعة ​ 

بعض تفاعلات الدهون والزيوت :​ 
التحلل المائي بواسطة القلويات :​ 
الصيغة العامه :​ 





​ 





​ 
التزرنخ :​ 




​ 
الأسترة المتضاده للدهون :​ 




​ 
التصبن :​ 
ويقصد بالتصبن تحلل الزيوت او الدهون في الوسط القاعدي لانتاج الصابون . ​ 
الهدرجه :​ 
يمكن تحويل المركبات الغير مشبعة الى مشبعة , أي انه يمكن تحويل الزيوت الى دهون نباتية . ​ 
مثال : ​ 
يحتوي الزيت على نسبة عالية من الاسترات غير المشبعة التي يمكن ان تتفاعل باضافة الهيدروجين في وجود عامل حفاز مثل البلاتين او النيكل , وتسمى هذه العملية بالهدرجة او بعملية التصلب حيث يتحول الزيت من الحالة السائلة الى دهن في الحالة الصلبة . ​ 

الصابون والمنظفات :​ 
الصابون المستخدم في هذه الأيام ماهو إلا خليط من أملاح الصوديوم أو البوتاسيوم لحموض دهنية طبيعية ذات
سلاسل هيدروكربونية طويلة ولا يتوقف نوع واحد من الجليسريدات ولكن يعتمد على نوع الدهن أو الزيت 
المستخدم في عملية التحلل فأي نوع من أنواع الدهن أو الزيت لا بد وأن يكون خليطا من الجليسريدات مختلفة البناء
وهذه الأملاح تستخدم لأغراض التنظيف منذ فترة طويلة إلا أن أملاح البوتاسيوم أكثر أستخداما إذ يطلق عليها الصابون الناعم 




​ 





​ 

والمنظفات الأكثر شيوعا في الأستخدام هي الأملاح الصوديومية لألكيلات حمض بنزين سلفونيك تكون مجموعة الألكيل فيها متغرعة وتأخذ صيغة العامة التالية :​ 




​


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق
وجعله ىالله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وننتظر منك المذيد ان شاء الله
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على الموضوع الروعة جازاك الله خيرا وننتظر مواضيعك المميزة .......


----------



## ابو يوسف (6 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم 
وشكرا على اهتمامك بمواضيعي


----------



## المهندسه ليى (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي


----------



## ابو يوسف (6 يوليو 2009)

بوركتم اعضاء هذا المنتدى العريق


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 يوليو 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_شكرا على هذاالموضوع انك اخذت الموضوع على اساس كيمياوي بحت لكن اغلب الزيوت المستعمله في حياتنا هي زيوت معدنيه نفطيه بسسب الكلفه الاقتصاديه والتوفر الموجود في العالم حاليا اما syinthetic التي هي بانواع متعدده مثل (ايستر والامين وغيرها)تمتاز بكلفه عاليه واستقراريه عاليه تجاه الاكسده وغيرها من ظروف التقسيه في انتاج lubricant oil .اكثر من الmanreal oil . وعاشت ايدك_


----------



## refiningboy (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً يا أخي

ويا ريت لو كان لديك أي كتب في هذا التخصص فأنا أفتقر إليها ... خاصة في عمليات التصنيع والمعالجة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (17 ديسمبر 2009)

refiningboy قال:


> شكراً يا أخي
> 
> ويا ريت لو كان لديك أي كتب في هذا التخصص فأنا أفتقر إليها ... خاصة في عمليات التصنيع والمعالجة


مشكور اخي 
الكتب الموجوده عندي هي كتب ورقيه غير مسحوبه من النت ممكن زياره شركتنا شركه مصافي الشمال وتطلع على مواضيع الدهون


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)

*



*​


----------



## كيمو2000 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## abdelaliali (19 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## محمد شريف احمد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السيد الكريم
هل المطلوب كتب في صناعة الزيوت والدهون النباتية والحيوانية لتكون صالحة للطعام ام الكتب المتعلقة بصناعة الزيوت المعدنية Lubricating oils


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*كتب*

السيدrefiningboy
ما الكتب المطلوبة من قبلكم الكتب المتعلقة بصناعة الزيوت والدهون الغذائية ام المتعلقة بصناعة الزيوت والشحوم المعدنية الخاصة بتزييت وتشحيم الآلات والمعدات


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على الأفادة الجميلة
غامرنا بموضيعك الحلوة اخي ابو يوسف


----------



## عباس المشرقي (30 ديسمبر 2010)

z,,mm


----------



## جمال الدين عبد (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*نشكر مجهوداتك مهندس ابو يوسف بارك الله فيك*


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

